# How much is the average vet call out fee?



## Porkie (8 February 2010)

Can anyone tell me how much an average vet call out fee is?

Its a bit of a funny request because I am the loaner and the owner got the vet out to my horse on Friday due to sudden lameness - I want to pay for it and she doesn't want me to!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I want to take some money up and try and give it to her - but don't know how much the bill would be!  (she won't tell me becuase she says she is paying!!)  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I full loan him ( he is her old boy, she has another horse too) but on a very relaxed agreement so we have no agreement on who pays what - but generally we end up arguing over who is going to pay becuase we both feel we should!  (I know most people have the opposite problems between owner and loaner but hey, we like to be different!!)

Can anyone give me a rough guide.  Vet came during normal hours, 4.30pm on Friday, and just did a check up and pinch test for an abcess.  Didn't give any drugs she just poulticed foot.  Didn't need to leave leave any other supplies as we already had stuff to re-poultice.

Thanks


----------



## MontyandZoom (8 February 2010)

How far away is the practice? Our is done on mileage.


----------



## Porkie (8 February 2010)

Its about 25 miles but the vet was already just 5 minutes round the corner on another call so she popped in as we said it wasn't an emergency so could wait if necessary.


----------



## Chunkie (8 February 2010)

My vet is 22 miles away, I think the callout is about £45 + VAT but no totally sure.


----------



## siani1989 (8 February 2010)

my call out fee is around 35 pounds and is 25 miles from me.


----------



## Firehorse (8 February 2010)

i pay £40, not sure how far away they are tho!


----------



## Hippona (8 February 2010)

Mines about £40.....they're about 5 miles away at the most.....


----------



## Racing_Gal (8 February 2010)

My vets charge £22 to come out and they are less than a mile down the road! 

I would guess the whole bill would of come to between £40 and £60


----------



## jenh166 (8 February 2010)

£35 and they're about 5 miles away.


----------



## minesadouble (8 February 2010)

£80.00 for me 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. They are roughly a 35-40 min drive away).
I do know our more local horse vet charges £60.00 call out and they are approx 5mins away from our yard!!


----------



## Biscuit (8 February 2010)

I think that if you include call out, check-up and bandaging it will be at least 70 but you could very easily be looking to pay 120+. Last time we had the vet the call out fee was 40 during normal office hours. They are not far away.


----------



## minesadouble (8 February 2010)

You could ring the vets and find out what their call out fee is. examination fee is generally round about £20.
 What a lovely situation to be in , both loaner and loanee insisting they should pay! If she wont take the money (would she maybe take half the bill?) I would either pop it through her door in a card with a nice message, buy her something you know she really wants or take he out for a nice meal.


----------



## kezimac (8 February 2010)

ours charges £37 callout and £15 per 5 mins on site.


----------



## Donkeymad (8 February 2010)

Callout £35 Call out and exam £45 - both inclusive of VAT. He's about 18 miles.


----------



## Puppy (8 February 2010)

When it comes to vet bills, it's pretty impossible to guess!! 

My vet's call out is under £20


----------



## Perce (8 February 2010)

only posting to say Wow! what a huge difference in call out fees. my vet is about a mile up the road and i have to pay the 'local' call out fee of £20 for a planned non emergency appointment. seems a lot for a mile but not so bad now i see all the above! also i have the wonderful reassurance of knowing they are just a mile up the road and have great facilitlies.


----------

